

The Pitchforks Are Coming… For Us Plutocrats - wiredfool
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014.html#.U7Mi541dcRQ

======
peterashford
When every company lowers its employee's wages, the pool of people with cash
to buy products from companies is decreased. Which is bad for business in
general. Meanwhile, those people with reduced cash still need food, shelter,
medicine and if they can't afford them then either they die or everyone else
picks up the tab. It does appear that the sane (and humane) thing to do is to
just pay people well.

